# Quemador Lg GH20LS10 se traba al quemar CD's



## eldiamante (Ene 13, 2008)

Miren tengo un problema con mi quemador de dvd's SATA LG GH20LS10 es DVD multi lo acabo de comprar y no me permite quemar CD's, siempre se me queda trabado al nivel de 30% o 80% de quemado se traba y marca error en el quemado, y ya le hice todos los metodos de resucitacion posibles, cambie el firmware al mas actual, instale 3 neros y roxio suite, cambie los dirvers de mi Mobo a los mas actuales, que me pueden recomendar que haga, o si alguien me podria pasar el software que viene original con el CD de nero con el software para lightscribe, y pues bueno necesito su ayuda, ya que he hechado a perder 40 cd's entre prueba y prueba y ningun cd me lo ha podido quemar, y ademas ya fui a cambiarlo por otro quemador al centro de garantias y este me sigue fallando igual.


ok solo quiero quemar CD's ya que los DVD's me losquema sin problema y me lee los cd's sin problema, y lo unico que quiero quemar son CD's de audio a partir de musica en formato mp3

ayudenme estoy desesperado de antemano gracias.

y mi Mobo es la siguiente: AMD690GM-M2 y tengo XP profesional y disco duro IDE de 200gb

que me pudieran pasar alguna configuracion para hacer funcionar mi quemador de DVD's o se debera a incompatibilidad de mi pc con hardware sata?


por favor soy nuevo y necesito su ayuda compañeros gracias


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 13, 2008)

no dices que tipo de archivos estas grabando...lo digo porque si estas grabando por ejemplo una peli con copyrig y la estas intentando rippear,si el sof para rippear no es bueno puede que a media peli te de como que se a encontrado un error....tambien mencionar que hay grabadoras que no son compatibles con ciertas marcas de dvd vigenes,por eljemplo mi gravadora es una sony y es imposible gravar con dvd bervatin ,sin envargo con dvd   de marca blanca  no me falla.


----------



## Irak (Ene 17, 2008)

ok, mira al paracer tu problema no es tan complicado al parecer y por lo ke dices,mira yo tenia el mismo problema pero pues es lo d menos, te dare algunas sugerencias, de esta forma se arreglo el porblema ke yo tenia igual con mi quemador, bueno prueba lo siguiente:

1: al momento de quemar tus discos, procura no estar reproduciendo las pistas ya que esto interfiere con la grabacion.

2: esto tambien depende de lo que estes haciendo en tu computadora, te sugiero que cuando estes quemando discos de cualquier tipo no hagas por ese momento actividades que consuman algo de recursos del procesador, ya que al igual esto tambien tiene que ver en la grabacion de los datos y pues se estropea la grabacion.

3: otra si no cuentas con suficiente memoria ram te sugiero no hagas nada durante la grabacion del disco, ya que esto tambien pasa en ocasiones hasta en las que aun cuentan con gran cantidad de ram.

bueno esas son mis sugerencias por el momento.

si tienes problemas, vuelve a notificar y entonces vere en que mas t podre ayudar.
ha y no se olvide por lo menos d la caracteristicas d tu pc, para saber mas o menos en que reside el problema, pero pues no creo que pase a mayor, intenta lo anterior y avisas ke paso.

espero te sirvan mis sugerencias...............


----------



## eldiamante (Ene 17, 2008)

que tal mi hermano, te paso las caracteristicas de mi PC:

tarjeta madre ADM 690 GM2, 2 gigas de RAM ozc a 800 MHZ, procesador AMD X2 4200+ a 2.2 GHz, disco duro IDE 200 GB. y fuente de 350 watts. saludos y espero y me puedas ayudar ya que estoy desesperado.


----------



## Irak (Ene 18, 2008)

bueno okok son esas carateristicas d tu pc pues no debrias tener ese tipo d problemas con el kemar tus cds pero pus aveces pasa,, yo tengo casi las mismas caracteristicas de pc solo ke con procesador d doble nucleo, bueno eso no importa, te atendere el problema;

1: dime  si chacastes mis sugerencias anteriores mencionadas, sim lo hisciste te digo lo siguiente, tambien puede suceder sto cuando tienes muchos programas ejecutando en segundo plano que por razones no c muestran en en la barra de tarea.

pd. checa tambienla velocidad de grabacion de tus discos porke no siempre se es compatible la velocidad con los discos para grabar.

2 si es asi has esto para liberar un poco tu pc d tanto trabajo y para que dedique mas recursos al grabar datos en los discos, primero entra a la ventana de configuracion de inicio de windowsy checa que programas no deberian de iniciarc con windows al mismo tiempo, esto lo veras en en menu "inicio de windows" .
3; te aconsejo solo dejes los que son nesesarios para el inicio de windows y para la proteccion de tu pc como el antivirus y programas de actualizaciones.
4; despues se reiniciara tu pc, bueno con esto se debe de liberar un poco el sistema d tanto trabajo en segundo plano.

y dime ke stabas haciendo cuando stabas grabando tus cd´s mp3, porke tambien como ya lo mencione, algunas actividades inetrfieren con la grabacion de tus discos.

haaa se me olvidaba, otra posible causa.

4: checastes que tipos de discos son compatibles con tu quemador de discos, porke aveces eso tiene que ver mucho ya que de moento te los acptara como discos de lectura pero al grabar algunos discos no soportan el proceso de grabacion y se detienen a la mitad o cuando ya estan por finalizar.

y la mera verdad no creo que tenga el menor problema con el software de grabacion ya que es usual que aveces haya este tipo de problemas , pero tienen que ver con el uso que se le de a la pc durante el proceso de grabacion.

spero esto te funcione......... si no es asi no dudes en volver,,,,,, vere que mas puedo hacer.
para resolver este problemita.....


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 19, 2008)

Hola.

Esto no va a solucionar tu problema, compra un CD-RW, para tus pruebas de grabación, te lo digo por experiencia.
Otra cosa, con el nero (yo uso en nero 6 que vino con mi quemador) crea un disco de datos, música, o lo que sea, en lugar de quemarlo directamente en el CD, haz una imagen del disco, esta imagen se graba en el disco duro. Despúes con el nero haces que la imagen se grabe en el disco (CD-RW), y comprueba si se realiza la grabación con exito, si es así, haces una copia del disco en un CD-R, (imagino que no tienes problemas con el copiado de discos).
Chao.
elaficionado.

__________
Dicen que los CD-RW, están construidos para 100,000 regrabaciones, pero te garantizan solo 1,000. Pero no se si es verdad. (Ya perdiste 40, con el CD-RW tienes 1,000 veces.)


----------



## eldiamante (Ene 20, 2008)

hola compañeros, ya hice todo lo que me diejron y no consigo quemar un CD de audio a partir de cancione en MP3 que tengo en mi pc. ya me desanime la verdad, no hallo la forma de poder quemar un cd de audio, y ya es el teercer quemador que llevo a cambiar por garantia, ya ni modo, tal parece que madie me puede ayudar ni modo. de todos modos gracias por sus sugerencias gracias a todos que se tomaron la molestia de ecribirme gracias


----------



## alfilnegro (Feb 13, 2008)

intenta grabar tus archivos mp3 como datos  y no como mp3 talves eso te sirva


----------

